# Best fert?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got a well planted 75 gal tank and I use the flourish tabs. I had been using some liquid fert too but ran out at about the same time I started dosing with Flourish Excel. Things are good but I'm thinking I might need to add some liquid fert as well. I do have some java moss which doesn't root so the tabs aren't helpful to them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Though I'm not familiar with Flourish Excel, I do use reg. Flourish and Flourish NPK in my tank. Everything seems well with me dosing those. You basically need micro and macro nutrients for plants...these ferts that I use from the Flourish line do that. Maybe check out the Seachem site for what Excel includes and find what your missing.

I wish I knew more about Excel to give you a better answer!


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet Tee said:


> Though I'm not familiar with Flourish Excel, I do use reg. Flourish and Flourish NPK in my tank. Everything seems well with me dosing those. You basically need micro and macro nutrients for plants...these ferts that I use from the Flourish line do that. Maybe check out the Seachem site for what Excel includes and find what your missing.
> 
> I wish I knew more about Excel to give you a better answer!


I'm under the impression the Flourish Excel is simply a liquid form of carbon. I don't think it provides any of the other nutrients.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahh...ok. Then you probably should look into dosing ferts. What's your lighting? My tank is low light, so I just dose once a week to keep excess nutrients away.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

SusanKat has the place for dry ferts I believe, liquid is a waste of money, used em for about a year now I use the dry ferts ALOT cheaper and ALOT stronger then the watered down liquid ferts.

Also, mainly MTS snails leave something behind that fert tabs wish they could do. I got better root growth and plant growth using snail poop over tabs.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm actually checking out aqauriumfertilizer.com as we speak for dry ferts. I will eventually get to the point of using dry ferts too. With one 20 gallon tank, the Flourish is working out fine. Once I get more storage (aka a house and not a tiny apartment!!) I will buy dry ferts and possibly mix them in jugs for dispensing.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well then maybe I'm good for awhile. I was just worried about the java moss but it seems to be doing okay so I'll leave it alone.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Sweet, I got a two bedroom with 4 people lol, I went and bought a free standing cabinet thing, takes up the useless corner and stores all my crap(extra smaller tanks, equipment food,chemicals,ferts ect.) I went from the tank stand to the closet thing, I also have a wheeled plastic tote that I keep the normally used stuff in to take directly to the tanks.

I got demon childs, they get into everything, even a zip tie over the handles of my closet isnt enough for my kids. Look an craigslist you can find tons of unwanted furniture for storage cheap or free.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL WhiteDevil! Well, any space I have right now needs to be vacant so I can store weddings gifts in a few months! 

Haha, demon kids...  that's too funny. I'm avoiding craig's list at the moment because lately there have been many people in my area selling tank setups...I can't....I just can't. Tempting, but no. Maybe next year.

*r2


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, and not to mention my fiance is a musician...so his collection of guitars grows and grows....


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I used to play, had like 15 axe's sold em all when I got married.

bah, ask for new tanks and parts for the wedding. I wish I could turn my house into a big tank and just live in a scuba suit. I got waterproof bags to store things in while living in the tank. 

Seriously though, take it into consideration, I had no storage before now I got two extra shelves unless I store the tank towels there. I literally had to invest 40K into my house to gain storage, it sucked.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Just to point out...Flourish root tabs is not the same as dry ferts. By dry ferts they mean Plantex CSM+B most likely. It is a powder that you add to distilled water then add as a liquid in most cases. It is basically Flourish minus some trace elements at about 1/4 the cost. 

Flourish Excel is a Carbon additive to take the place of CO2. It is also known to kill/control some types of algae.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweet Tee said:


> I'm actually checking out aqauriumfertilizer.com as we speak for dry ferts.


Absolutely the way to go. Will save you quite a bit of money as well. Before getting into EI dosing, you can start out with their PMDD pre-mix.

Don't forget the Phosphates. ;o)


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Is the PMDD mix for micro or macro nutrients??? I've been in a meeting most of the afternoon and can't think properly. Like is it the rough version of Flourish??? Then I would need to buy the NPK in dry form as well.

*c/p*


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep..the pre-mix has everything you need already measured out so there will be no adjusting.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

So it's both micro and macro? If so that's awesome!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I am setting up an NPT tank as we speak while talking with DWalstad herself, I just asked about ferts, she uses fish food. thats it.
I think her method is why my crypts are huge.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sweet Tee said:


> Oh, and not to mention my fiance is a musician...so his collection of guitars grows and grows....


FWIW we have a guy at work who used to play and bought a guitar back in '67 or so and paid $50 for it. Turns out it is a 1937 martin and he sold it recently for something like $20k or so.

On the plants I don't use any ferts except for peat moss in the substrate.


my .02


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

OMG beaslbob that's incredible! 20K!!!! I'm gonna tell my fiance that story.

I just use plain gravel in my tank...my next tanks will have soils. You live, you learn.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

For a substrate I use 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, and 1" pro choice select (or aquarium gravel. In that order bottom to top.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Most dry ferts are just micros. You typically have to add Nitrate, Phosphate, and Potassium (K) seperately. I believe this is because some of those chemicals react with iron making it un-usable to the plants. This is also why you need to use deionized water if you want to make a liquid fert from it. Because your tap may contain enough chemical to drop the iron out of solution.

Also check the water you are adding or look at the city's water records if you are using tap water. In my area there is soooo much phosphate already in the tap that I never have to add any. I also have enough fish to keep my nitrates right around 10ppm so I don't add that either. I just add Potassium and the micros.

I guess it depends some what on the dry "pre mix" you use.


----------

